# Getting lit!



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Finally, a few pictures of the layout lit up. If I could only get the hang of this darn camera!! Give me my Pentax K-1000 35mm any day!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The pictures are too dark!
You forgot to use the flash!:laugh:


 I think they look just fine.:thumbsup:

You need a lighted train included with them. Passenger train?

Like I said before, someone said "Let there be light" and there was light an everyone was joyful and happy.


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Flyernut:

That is a lot of illumination. Good show!

- Timboy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How's this?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Too light John a bit darker.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Too light John a bit darker.


Knock yourself out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Knock yourself out.


I seriously think,
A little darker so you can't see the wall.
I don't know how you did it.

Plus you got more time your retired.

I got to get some ZZzzz's soon to get up at three and work.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Nice Flyer. Very Nice!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful job!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just read them into a photo editing program and adjust the brightness and contrast.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I just read them into a photo editing program and adjust the brightness and contrast.


Thank you all for the comments.... John, you're simply amazing!!!! Cars, guns, and trains, plus you're a computer genius. Would you be thinking of adopting a 60 yr old son??? Thanks for enhancing my picture. It does the layout good. Again, my inspiration was Ryan, aka erkenbrand, for the lighting kick in the pants. Our layout has been in the same place for roughly 15 years, and we only had 1 light tower on it in all those years. Even the wife says it looks nice. I named the town/village "Anne Marie City", after you know who. Again, thank you all, and especially to JOHN!!.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Timboy said:


> Flyernut:
> 
> That is a lot of illumination. Good show!
> 
> - Timboy


36 14 volt lights...6 12 volt street lights....3 Marx dual light towers...K-Line revolving beacon....K-Line dual light yard tower....Lionel dual light tower...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did I mention I was a airplane pilot? 

Nice looking layout, I'm hoping to get started on mine when the painting is done.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Did I mention I was a airplane pilot?
> 
> Nice looking layout, I'm hoping to get started on mine when the painting is done.


STOP IT!! The next thing you're going to tell me is that you walked on the moon!!! LOL...Commercial or private??.. My buddy has a nice little Cessna that he's had for around 20 years. He learned to fly from from an aviation school in Rochester, and one of the guys we all worked for was a pilot instructor during the second world war.I believe the school was Hylan?? We've got a great little airport close to us, Williamson, and when my buddy feels like it, will fly from Batavia, where he keeps his plane, to Williamson for our fly-in breakfast.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How's this?


If you'll notice, there's 2 1970 Novas parked at the Frosty Bar. One is black on black, the other is red with a black vinyl top. I know it's hard to see, but they're there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I see two cars, hard to tell the year and make from here. 

I have a private license, piston twin rating. I worked on my commercial, but never got around to taking the test. I decided to jump horses and get the instrument rating, figured it would be more useful. It's been several years since I've actually flown, I'd have to do the bi-annual flight review to go back. I used to have a Mooney M20E, great little airplane. I flew it up and down the East Coast, and out to Oregon several times.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I see two cars, hard to tell the year and make from here.
> 
> I have a private license, piston twin rating. I worked on my commercial, but never got around to taking the test. I decided to jump horses and get the instrument rating, figured it would be more useful. It's been several years since I've actually flown, I'd have to do the bi-annual flight review to go back. I used to have a Mooney M20E, great little airplane. I flew it up and down the East Coast, and out to Oregon several times.


+1......The reason I know what years the Novas are is I bought them at a train show years ago, and MTH makes a nice car carrier with 2 Novas on it. I have several of them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I saw that car carrier on eBay recently. I remember the mention of two '70 Novas.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think I saw that car carrier on eBay recently. I remember the mention of two '70 Novas.


It's a very nice car, with a pair of nicely detailed Novas. If you're into that type of thing, may I suggest buying one?? They also produce the same car carrier with 69 Camaros, and I believe GTO's. I think I have the Novas and GTO's but not the camaros.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd have to have the GTO's, since I had one of those. Of course, I also had a 68 Chevelle with an aluminum 427 in it, do they have that on a car carrier?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd have to have the GTO's, since I had one of those. Of course, I also had a 68 Chevelle with an aluminum 427 in it, do they have that on a car carrier?


I had 2 67 GTO's; one was an extremely rare model with a 2 barrel 400, and a much faster one with 4 barrel, 4-speed, 4:10's, and ladder bars.Next to my corvette, it was probably the quickest car I've had. My buddy's 427 68 vette was the fastest car I've ever been in, and he still has it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My GTO was the 1944 tri-power, it was pleasingly fast at the time. As far as 1/4 mile goes, my Chevelle was doing 11.24, which was less than 1/10 off the national record at the time for B-Modified. (clearly, the 427 didn't come in that car). The fastest I've ever driven is in a Porsche Turbo down 202 here, I was doing 140 and almost left a calling card in the seat! The wheel felt like it wasn't connected to anything, I think we were pretty close to flying. That little 350Z is capable of those speeds (the stock version was track tested at 155MPH), but it'll never see them with me behind the wheel! I did crank it up to 120 once, gets there in a pretty big hurry too.  At those speeds, things can go wrong in a hurry, and us old guys aren't up to it anymore.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My GTO was the 1944 tri-power, it was pleasingly fast at the time. As far as 1/4 mile goes, my Chevelle was doing 11.24, which was less than 1/10 off the national record at the time for B-Modified. (clearly, the 427 didn't come in that car). The fastest I've ever driven is in a Porsche Turbo down 202 here, I was doing 140 and almost left a calling card in the seat! The wheel felt like it wasn't connected to anything, I think we were pretty close to flying. That little 350Z is capable of those speeds (the stock version was track tested at 155MPH), but it'll never see them with me behind the wheel! I did crank it up to 120 once, gets there in a pretty big hurry too.  At those speeds, things can go wrong in a hurry, and us old guys aren't up to it anymore.


I hear you.. I have trouble getting the trains to stop when there's a derailment,lol..My wife says "why do you have to run them all at once"? DUH!!!! If she wasn't complaining about something, I would think that she was dead,lol..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That would be the 1964 tri-power, I don't think the GTO was around in 1944.


----------

